# Columbus, OH Comfest Herf



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Comfest: JUNE 22, 23, & 24

Comfest is an annual Columbus tradition that I have gone to since I've lived here. It's a three day all volunteer run free festival near the Short North district. It's a nonstop beer, food, bands, beer, vendors, and beer kinda event. It's FANTASTIC!

Anyway, since I basically live there for the weekend, I am going to propose a HERF!!!! Let me know which day(s) works best for you guys (and ladies of course!).

You can learn about comfest at the site: http://www.comfest.com/

Let me know if you are interested, and I'll provide more details soon!

http://www.comfest.com

P.S. - There'll be beer there... :al:al


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm not going to make it I'll be getting back late Friday from spending 3 hellish days in Little Rock, and would like to collect my sanity. Have fun though.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

That's only a couple weeks before the wedding. I'll have to let you know as we get closer.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Can't you get comfest rescheduled to a different weekend?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Cumfest sounds a little shady man....is this a coed thing or.....not....?

I'm planning on coming....maybe with the new lady friend?? cool??


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> Cumfest sounds a little shady man....is this a coed thing or.....not....?
> 
> I'm planning on coming....maybe with the new lady friend?? cool??


No....new lady friends are strictly forbidden in the comfest by-laws...:tg



trogdor said:


> Can't you get comfest rescheduled to a different weekend?


I'll see what I can do, but the other 15,000 people that show up to it might be pissed off.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll have to RSVP a little bit closer to the time. The wife is only 5 weeks away, and I don't want to commit and then back out.

Thanks for the invite :ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

SaltyMcGee said:


> I'll see what I can do, but the other 15,000 people that show up to it might be pissed off.


Where's the love?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> That's only a couple weeks before the wedding. I'll have to let you know as we get closer.


We're closer!!!!!

J/K - Sarah and I loved hanging out w/ u two.....if possible we'd love to see ya there...but we'll understand if it gets to hectic.

If not......have the best wedding EVER!!! :tu:tu:tu

L'Chaim!


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I should be able to make it...I'll be in Cincy for the summer at that point, but I see no reason why I couldn't make a stop up here. Saturday or Sunday would be fine, Friday would be tight. 

As with others, I'll update as time draws near.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

I would try to make my first herf, but I think we are moving my mother-in-law to her new place in Cleveland that weekend. It's cool because she is down-sizing, and we are set to get mounds of goodies for our new place. 

I will keep it in mind though.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

You thinkin Fado's?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

thunderbucks said:


> You thinkin Fado's?


???


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Are you planning for this to be at Fado's Irish Pub at Easton?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

thunderbucks said:


> Are you planning for this to be at Fado's Irish Pub at Easton?


No, read the first post in the thread...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Cumfest sounds a little shady man....is this a coed thing or.....not....?
> 
> I'm planning on coming....maybe with the new lady friend?? cool??


:r you have another lady friend? no more Liz?


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> No, read the first post in the thread...


I just didn't know if it was actually at Comfest, or if it was somewhere else.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Let me know if yall are herfing some other time, though. I'm looking forward to my first herf and meeting some nice new people here in Columbus. :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Triolent said:


> Let me know if yall are herfing some other time, though. I'm looking forward to my first herf and meeting some nice new people here in Columbus. :tu


Absolutely...:tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll definitely be hanging out at the COlumbus Blues Alliance garage one of those days if not more. Once I see the schedule, I'll let you know what day(s) I'll be there. 

Since I don't have a lady friend anymore, my schedule is a lot more open :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> I'll definitely be hanging out at the COlumbus Blues Alliance garage one of those days if not more. Once I see the schedule, I'll let you know what day(s) I'll be there.
> 
> Since I don't have a lady friend anymore, my schedule is a lot more open :tu


Sorry about the lady situation.....but it'll be cool to see ya again!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Sorry about the lady situation.....but it'll be cool to see ya again!


Don't be sorry . . I'm certainly not :ss


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

sounds like fun. like to meet new people that share the same addiction/passion/habit. where in the park and when?

stinkie:ss


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to make it...a bit strapped on funds, just started the internship. Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

How did this go?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Yea Jared, I want to see the "good" pics. You do have my email address, right?


----------

